
NYS to Make Own Hand Sanitizer to Stop Price Gouging - bochoh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_TAcT4IYdE
======
bochoh
Apparently this is being made by Corcraft, a company that gets its labor from
prisoners. [https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/ny-gov-reveals-
state-h...](https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/ny-gov-reveals-state-hand-
sanitizer-amid-price-gouging-fears/2318446/)

